# Over cpu limit? slower fps! please help



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

HI guys i have a problem when i bought my comeputer it had 3 fans i took it apart a week ago here all along one of the fans wasnt working so i went out bought a new one hooked it up and eveything worked so i was doing my thing playing the css . World of warcraft and my Fps had dropped alot and i was lagging all the sudden on Css i use to have 50 fps on de_dust2 now i couldnt get near a person without lagging i have 2 prossecers 1.4 Ghz both running clicked at 3.1 Ghz when ever i start my comeputer i it says CPU usage 100% then in about 5 mins it droppes to 2% and i can have like 5 internets opens and be at like 10% idk is this the problem here? im trying to reformat my windows vista to see if it's a virus but any help would be appreciated

i also got 1528 Mb's ram
Nvidia Gforce 7350 gcard
320g hard drive


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

*World of warcraft lag? *** pass specs*

Hey guys im confused my comeputer passes required specs for world of warcraft yet i get some bad fps
on http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest it gives you a list of games you pick and it tells you if you will lag and my is the best it can go and i lag
i have 
CPU: 2 processors running - Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz 
CPU Speed: 2.80 GHz Performance Rated at 5.04 GHz 
System RAM:1.55 GB 
Operating System
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition, 32-bit (Build Service Pack 16001) 
Video Card
:NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT (GeForce 7300 GT)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You've overclocked the CPUs from 1.4 to 3.1GHz? Wow! What method did you use to overclock? Are the ratios good?

What kind of PSU and cooling system do you have? Are your voltages stable? What temperatures do you get at idle and during gameplay?


EDIT: I've merged your 2 threads because they're probably both related to the overclock. Have you tried running at default speeds and default BIOS settings?


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

Well aculey on other sites now it says CPU: 2 processors running - Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz CPU Speed: 2.80 GHz Performance Rated at 5.04 GHz so 5.04 ghz lol but i have my pc when you goto controll panel then there a thing called performance i go to that then adjusted the power setting to max performance and i have the visuals on max performance and where can i check voltage stables,temp, and PSU cooling


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone know how to put it back to basic?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Clear the CMOS via the jumper on your Motherboard. Read your motherboard's manual to locate the jumper.


----------

